# ترجمات الكتاب المقدس



## اوريجانوس المصري (22 أبريل 2019)

اتمني نضيف الترجمات العربية علي المنتدي 
مثل ترجمة اليسوعية والترجمة المشتركة


----------



## أَمَة (18 مايو 2019)

ترجمة اليسوعية موجودة في المنتدى.
لا أنصح بالترجمة المشتركة. إذا دعاك فضولك للسؤال، ليكن موضوع آخر في المسيحي الخاص.


----------



## My Rock (22 فبراير 2020)

الترجمات موجودة هنا http://www.arabchurch.com/bible.php


----------

